# was haltet ihr von dieser Pc  Konfiguration ?



## Gisi92 (30. August 2017)

hi habe mich schon in einem andrem Forum beraten lasen dabei kam dieser build raus 

1 Seagate BarraCuda Compute 1TB, 3.5", SATA 6Gb/s (ST1000DM010)
1 SK Hynix Canvas SL308 250GB, SATA, bulk (HFS250G32TND-N1A0A)
1 DeLOCK SATA Kabel gelb 0.5m mit Arretierung, gerade/gerade (82477)
1 AMD Ryzen 5 1600X, 6x 3.60GHz, boxed ohne Kühler (YD160XBCAEWOF)
1 Crucial Ballistix Sport LT grau DIMM Kit 16GB, DDR4-2400, CL16-16-16 (BLS2C8G4D240FSB)
1 Palit GeForce GTX 1060 JetStream, 6GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, 3x DisplayPort (NE51060015J9J)
1 ASUS Prime B350-Plus (90MB0TG0-M0EAY0)
1 iiyama ProLite B2483HSU-B1DP, 24"
1 LG Electronics GH24NSD1 schwarz, SATA, bulk (GH24NSD1.AUAA10B)
1 EKL Alpenföhn Ben Nevis Advanced (84000000146)
1 Sharkoon M25-V
1 FSP Fortron/Source Hyper 500W ATX 2.31 (HP500/PPA5005003)

was haltet ihr von diesem 

wollte einfach mal noch eine Meinung aus einem andern Forum einholen ^^

einige sagten noch was wegen Gsync und Free-sync

das Budget liegt mit Monitor bei 1200 max, vorher lag die bei 1000 hatte aber gesagt falls sich 100/200€ deutlich bemerkbar machen und sich lohne ich dazu auch bereit wäre. Somit wurde mir diese Zusammenstellung empfohlen 


Mfg Kevin


----------



## xCJay (30. August 2017)

Nimm besser das beQuiet Pure Power 10 400 Watt als Netzteil. Das ist etwas hochwertiger.
Als SSD die Samsung 850 EVO, die ist auch etwas besser. Ansonsten passt das.


----------



## Herbboy (31. August 2017)

Passt alles, du kannst aber - wenn du 100-200€ mehr ausgeben kannst - durchaus eine Nvidia GTX 1070 nehmen, die setzt da ca. 25% Leistung in Full-HD drauf. Diese hier zB https://geizhals.de/zotac-geforce-gtx-1070-amp-zt-p10700c-10p-a1456740.html?hloc=at&hloc=de

SSD: an sich eher egal, außer die gewählte ist echt "schlecht" ^^  hängt auch vom Preis ab. Ne SanDisk Plus https://geizhals.de/sandisk-plus-240gb-sdssda-240g-g26-a1458806.html?hloc=at&hloc=de wäre zB auch gut und günstig, oder eine Crucial MX300, die kostet zwar 90€, hat aber auch 275GB. 

Netzteil: ja, ein be quiet wäre besser. Du kannst auch das System Power 8 mit 500W nehmen, oder eben das Pure Power 10 400W. Das reicht auch dicke, da liefert bei kurzen Leistungsspitzen auch deutlich mehr als 400W, die 400 sind halt die empfohlene maximale Last auf Dauer. So ein PC wie Dein künftiger wird aber unter 350W brauchen im Maximum.


----------



## Spiritogre (31. August 2017)

Zum Monitor, der hat weder Freesync noch GSync, das brauchst du auch nicht und Freesync nützt dir nur was, wenn du eine AMD Grafikkarte nimmst. Allerdings ist es eben ein absoluter Standardmonitor mit TN Panel. Der wird also nicht die beste Bildqualität bieten. Nimm lieber den Iiyama ProLite XB2483HSU-B2 (DP).


----------



## Gisi92 (31. August 2017)

habe es mal nun versucht zusammen zu stellen 

1 Seagate BarraCuda Compute 1TB, 3.5", SATA 6Gb/s (ST1000DM010)
1 SK Hynix Canvas SL308 250GB, SATA, bulk (HFS250G32TND-N1A0A)
1 DeLOCK SATA Kabel gelb 0.5m mit Arretierung, gerade/gerade (82477)
1 AMD Ryzen 5 1600, 6x 3.20GHz, boxed (YD1600BBAEBOX)
1 Patriot Viper 4 Series DIMM Kit 16GB, DDR4-3000, CL16-16-16-36 (PV416G300C6K)
1 XFX Radeon RX 580 GTS XXX Edition, 8GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, 3x DisplayPort (RX-580P8DFD6/RX-580P826D6)
1 ASUS Prime B350-Plus (90MB0TG0-M0EAY0)
1 AOC G2460PF, 24"
1 LG Electronics GH24NSD1 schwarz, SATA, bulk (GH24NSD1.AUAA10B)
1 Scythe Mugen 5 (SCMG-5000)
1 Sharkoon M25-V
1 be quiet! Pure Power 10 400W ATX 2.4 (BN272)

der zusätzliche kühler ist nur optional wollte versuchen nicht weit über 1200 zu kommen 



was haltet ihr davon ?

oder doch lieber die 1600x und dafür auf free sync verzichten

mfg Kevin


----------



## Herbboy (31. August 2017)

Lieber den 1600X, beim RAM auch das vorige von Crucial nehmen, denn das Dual Rank, das Patriot vlt nicht, so dass es am Ende langsamer sein kann als das Crucial. Oder hast du gesehen, dass es Dual Rank hat?

Die RX 580 ist viel zu teuer, das liegt an "Minern", die derzeit alle Karten aufkaufen. Wenn Du auf Freesync schielst, dann warte vlt., ob es die AMD RX Vega 56 für ca 400€ geben wird. Sieht aber schlecht aus, anscheinend gibt es die kaum, und wenn, dann für 550€. Die wäre so schnell wie eine GTX 1070. 

Im Zweifel vergiss "Sync" und nimm die GTX 1060 oder 1070, aber trotzdem einen FreeSync-Monitor. Vlt holst du ja in 2-3 Jahren ne neue Karte und kannst DANN eine AMD nehmen und Freesync nutzen. Das kostet ja nix, ein Monitor mit Freesync ist nicht oder kaum teurer als einer GANZ ohne Sync, und wenn du ne Nvidia-Karte hast, nutzt der Monitor Freesync halt nicht, aber es schadet ja nicht, dass er das hat. 

Zum Scythe Mugen: das ist halt schon ein "Übertakter"-Kühler, und du musst erst bei Scythe das Montageset für Sockel AM4 anfordern. Aber gut wäre der Kühler natürlich schon.


----------



## Gisi92 (1. September 2017)

Bei dem RAM wurde mir gesagt der hat "Samsung BDies" der soll evtl besser für Ryzen 5 1600 x  sein 

Und okey dan bleibe ich erst mal bei der 1060 jetstream Grafikkarte 



 Bildschirm den mit freesync, vllt rüsten ich ja später darauf auf 

Und den alten Kühler


----------



## Gisi92 (1. September 2017)

Oder könnt ihr mir einen RAM empfehlen der dual rank hat  und der ungefähr preislich das selbe ist


----------



## Herbboy (1. September 2017)

Gisi92 schrieb:


> Oder könnt ihr mir einen RAM empfehlen der dual rank hat  und der ungefähr preislich das selbe ist


 du hattest doch schon den Crucial, der IST gut. 2400Mhz ist auch gut, mehr als 2666Mhz macht keinen Sinn. Du könntest maximal noch Dual Rank-RAM mit 2666MHz suchen. Der hier zB https://geizhals.de/crucial-ballistix-elite-dimm-kit-16gb-ble2c8g4d26afea-ble2k8g4d26afea-a1215217.html?hloc=at&hloc=de

Und Samsung-RAM findest Du schon lange nicht mehr im normalen Handel, keine Ahnung, wieso da jemand Samsung-RAM nennt ^^


----------



## Gisi92 (1. September 2017)

Okey werde dan den hier nehmen 

Crucial Ballistix Elite DIMM Kit 16GB, DDR4-2666, CL16-17-17 (BLE2C8G4D26AFEA/BLE2K8G4D26AFEA)

Hatte zu den anderem RAM auch nichts in der Richtung gefunden bezüglich Samsung BDies

vielen Dank für eure Hilfe,  
werde dan den 1600x nehmen und den alten Lüfter und zusätzlich ein Bildschirm mit freesync. 

Freu mich schon ??????

Mfg Kevin


----------

